# HIS Radeon HD 6870 Turbo 1 GB



## W1zzard (Oct 27, 2010)

The HIS Radeon HD 6870 Turbo is a factory overclocked variant of the HD 6870 that builds heavily on the AMD reference design. This means that PCB, components and cooler are unchanged from the original AMD card - which is a good thing. The increased clock speeds give the card a 4% performance advantage.

*Show full review*


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

Gee Wizz, ya been really busy reviewing the new gpu's. How long does it take till the final process is done?

Thanks for all the fine info


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2010)

It's good to know that a 20mhz overclock just puts this card only 3% behind the 5870. It does seem to be quite a dud overclocker though.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 28, 2010)

Their 6850 was a bit of a dud too. Hope it's not a common thing.


----------



## reverze (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150506

Picked up this...wish I would have wait for the HIS... they make great cards..


----------



## N3M3515 (Oct 29, 2010)

*what?*

Sorry wizz but wtf??? GTX480 faster than HD5970???? (performance summary)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 29, 2010)

Of course they are. This is more of the replacement for the 5770 and 5750 If I am not mistaken.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 29, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> Sorry wizz but wtf??? GTX480 faster than HD5970???? (performance summary)


You, as well as I know, the Bench marks vary from test to test, the 5970 kicks ass imo... and Im not grabbing a 6 series gpu till I see the best the 69** has to offer. 

Nice try AMD :shadedshu


----------



## Googoo24 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm....The performance summary seems to be off...In most of the tests, the turbo 6870 is  equivalent to a 470 in most games; particularly at higher res. Even the stock 6870 only marginally trails it. How did the 470 jump 5-8% in performance, when last week it was only 3%?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 29, 2010)

N3M3515 said:


> Sorry wizz but wtf??? GTX480 faster than HD5970???? (performance summary)



I think the relative is skewed from the 2560x1600 tests, with the 480 having a massive lead most likely from the higher vram (per gpu).


----------



## lism (Oct 29, 2010)

> They are specified to run at 1250 MHz (5000 MHz GDDR5 effective).



Then why even with overclock not pas the 1230MHz on the memory ...

Great review tho Wizzard.


----------



## dj-electric (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not paying extra 20$ for this pathetic OC :\


----------



## mrcmark (Oct 30, 2010)

ok guys this is a noob question. (no sarcasm intended here I just want to be enlightened)

I am wondering why is it when an ATI/AMD card is reviewed the "no CUDA support" is a con? (I know that CUDA is for nvidia) and an nvidia card is reviewed the "ATI stream" is not a con. Both ATI stream(now APP) and CUDA are a GPGPU technology right? am i wrong?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 30, 2010)

> At this time board partners can only perform minimal modifications to the reference design: bundle, sticker, clock frequencies and fan settings. More advanced changes like different thermal solution or PCB changes are not allowed by AMD at this time.



Does anyone know when custom 6870s will be allowed?

Waiting impatiently.


----------



## Over_Lord (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't know why AMD didnt settle for around 950MHz Core and 1200MHz memory, gives some 10 fps boost with what 10-15W power trade-off...


----------



## TweFoju (Nov 9, 2010)

hey guys 1st post here 

i just build my AMD PC 2 days ago

i got the Standard 6870 xfire, but do you guys think this turbo one is more worth to get?

i mean, it's only a 20MhZ bump and 70MHz for clock. 

and also it's only a mere 2-3 frames upgrade

but i heard that the Turbo has the iceQ cooling? is that true? or this turbo version is purely just overclocked version without any other new features? ( other than the HD3D which i dont think many people will use that feature for now )


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 9, 2010)

It's simply a marketing name. The cooler is the same as the reference one. The ONLY difference is the clocks.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 9, 2010)

Aye no custom 6870s at all yet Twe!


----------



## TweFoju (Nov 23, 2010)

there are now.. LOTS of them 

i am 2 weeks too fast in buying 6870...  

oh well...

i'll wait for the HD 7xxx series next year..


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 23, 2010)

TweFoju said:


> there are now.. LOTS of them
> 
> i am 2 weeks too fast in buying 6870...
> 
> ...



Can always buy custom cooler, it's like getting non reference only you can get horrendously large heatsinks on!


----------

